# migliore



## pedro_trionix

Ciao a tutti belli e brutti:

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare per cortesia quando si scrive *migliore* e quando *miglior*.

Ho letto alcuni esempi su internet e questo è quello che penso io:

Migliore si scrive quando è seguito da consonante.
Esempio: Mio miglior*e* *a*mico.
Miglior invece si scrive quando è seguito da vocale:
Il miglio*r* *a*nimale è il cane.

Forse sbaglio... aiuto! 
Grazie in aticipo.


----------



## otherwise

Ciao Pedro!

Non è proprio così, ad esempio si dice: "questo è il *miglior* libro che abbia letto"

e in questo caso come puoi vedere, "libro" inizia per consonante. Piuttosto, la forma "miglior" si utilizza in generale quando precede un nome (non importa se questo nome inizi per vocale o per consonante).

_Questo è il *miglior* vino che ho bevuto
Questo è il mio *miglior* amico_

Quando invece, "migliore" segue un nome, si scrive per esteso:

_La cosa *migliore* che ho fatto è stata aiutare quella persona
Per una vita *migliore*, sarebbe opportuno mangiare cibi genuini_

Succede un po' ciò che succede con "signor" e "signore"

_Il *signor* Rossi_ ("signor" si usa quando precede un nome)
_C'era un *signore* molto strano sull'autobus_


----------



## tyhryk

otherwise said:


> _Questo è il *miglior* vino che ho bevuto_
> _Questo è il mio *miglior* amico_


E si puo dire "Questo è il *migliore* vino che ho bevuto" ed anche "Questo è il mio *migliore* amico" o no?
E poi, si deve dire "Questa è la mia *migliore* amica" oppure "la mia *miglior* amica"?


----------



## marco.cur

Aggiungerei che migliore si usa anche quando non viene subito prima del sostantivo:
Il migliore, il migliore di tutti,  il migliore tra quelli ... etc. etc.



tyhryk said:


> E si puo dire "Questo è il *migliore* vino che ho bevuto" ed anche "Questo è il mio *migliore* amico" o no?
> E poi, si deve dire "Questa è la mia *migliore* amica" oppure "la mia *miglior* amica"?


----------



## pedro_trionix

Grazie mille, adesso l'ho capito. Quindi, si disce:
Lui è mio miglior amico...
Lui è l' amico  migliore che puoi trovare qui intorno...(anche se non suona molto naturale, è soltanto un esempio)
Pietro è il miglior giocatore tra noi.... non ho visto mai qualcuno migliore di lui


----------



## olaszinho

Ci dovrebbe essere un thread su troncamento ed elisione su questo forum. Ad ogni modo,  la regola relativa al troncamento di migliore vale per molte altre parole: peggiore, professore, dottore, cardinale, bene, vuole, verbi all'infinito, ecc.
E' il mio peggior nemico.
Il professor Giovanni.
IL dottor Leoni.
Il Cardinal Bertone.
Ben detto, ben fatto.
Vuol dire, vuol fare, ecc.
Far aumentare, poter dire, dover andare, ecc. 
Per ogni ulteriore chiarimento, potete trovare su internet l'argomento "troncamento in italiano", nel caso non possedeste una buona grammatica d'italiano.


----------



## otherwise

tyhryk said:


> E si puo dire "Questo è il *migliore* vino che ho bevuto" ed anche "Questo è il mio *migliore* amico" o no?
> E poi, si deve dire "Questa è la mia *migliore* amica" oppure "la mia *miglior* amica"?



Ciao!

Riguardo a "amico" o "amica", si può dire anche:

"il mio migliore amico"  "la mia migliore amica" 

Però riguardo al "vino", suona male dire:

 "questo è il migliore vino che ho bevuto" 
"questo è il *miglior* vino che ho bevuto" 

Come ho detto nel mio post, in generale, si preferisce scrivere "miglior" se l'aggettivo (migliore) precede il nome. La stessa cosa riguarda ad esempio
"buon" e "buono"

Prendere appunti è un *buon* metodo 
Prendere appunti è un metodo *buono*


----------



## tyhryk

marco.cur said:


> Aggiungerei che migliore si usa anche quando non viene subito prima del sostantivo:
> Il migliore, il migliore di tutti, il migliore tra quelli ... etc. etc.


Marco.cur, cioè le parole "il *migliore* vino" sono scritte con lo sbaglio? C'è una regola della parola "migliore"?


----------



## tyhryk

olaszinho said:


> Ci dovrebbe essere un thread su troncamento ed elisione su questo forum. Ad ogni modo, la regola relativa al troncamento di migliore vale per molte altre parole: peggiore, professore, dottore, cardinale, bene, vuole, verbi all'infinito, ecc.
> E' il mio peggior nemico.
> Il professor Giovanni.
> IL dottor Leoni.
> Il Cardinal Bertone.
> Ben detto, ben fatto.
> Vuol dire, vuol fare, ecc.
> Far aumentare, poter dire, dover andare, ecc.
> Per ogni ulteriore chiarimento, potete trovare su internet l'argomento "troncamento in italiano", nel caso non possedeste una buona grammatica d'italiano.


Non posso dire "il dottore Leoni" oppure "il professore Giovanni" ecc.? Ci sono gli sbagli? Ma perchè?  "Il dottor Leoni" - l'ultima lettera della parola "dottor" e la prima lettera del cognome Leoni è il consonante. Perchè si deve dire così?


----------



## olaszinho

Nella maggior parte dei casi il troncamento è facoltativo. Il dottor Leoni suona sicuramente meglio che il  dottore Leoni, ma quest'ultima forma non è sbagliata. Spero che qualcuno ti dia un link per troncamento ed elisione, questi due argomenti sono spesso associati nella grammatica italiana.


----------



## tyhryk

olaszinho said:


> Nella maggior parte


Aha, anche la parola "maggiore" trasforma in "maggior". Come "peggiore" - "peggior" e "migliore" - miglior. Tali versioni si usano spesso o sempre o quando? 


olaszinho said:


> Spero che qualcuno ti dia un link per troncamento ed elisione, questi due argomenti sono spesso associati nella grammatica italiana.


Anch'io spero in questo.


----------



## otherwise

Per *tyhryk:*

Ti faccio di nuovo due esempi, sperando di aiutarti a comprendere la differenza:

la *miglior* cosa da fare è sperare 
la cosa *migliore* da fare è sperare 

L'aggettivo è "migliore", però se questo aggettivo si trova prima di un nome, avviene il troncamento, cioè perde la "e" finale e diventa: "miglior". Non c'entra nulla il fatto che inizi per vocale o per consonante.

Concordo con quanto espresso da *olaszinho *cioè spesso il troncamento è facoltativo. In ogni caso, i troncamenti avvengono affinché la frase "suoni" meglio.

Alcuni link che spero possano aiutarti: 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocope
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisione


----------



## pedro_trionix

Potete dirmi se i miei esempi sono corretti:

Lui è mio miglior amico...

Lui è l' amico  migliore che puoi trovare qui intorno...(anche se non suona molto naturale, è soltanto un esempio)

Pietro è il miglior giocatore tra noi.... non ho visto mai qualcuno migliore di lui.

Grazie.


----------



## olaszinho

pedro_trionix said:


> Potete dirmi se i miei esempi sono corretti:
> 
> Lui è mio miglior amico...
> Lui è l' amico migliore che puoi trovare qui intorno...(anche se non suona molto naturale, è soltanto un esempio)
> 
> Pietro è il miglior giocatore tra noi.... non ho visto mai qualcuno migliore di lui.
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## otherwise

pedro_trionix said:


> Potete dirmi se i miei esempi sono corretti:
> 
> Lui è *il* mio miglior amico...
> 
> Lui è l' amico  migliore che puoi trovare qui intorno...(anche se non suona molto naturale, è soltanto un esempio)
> 
> Pietro è il miglior giocatore tra noi.... non ho visto mai qualcuno migliore di lui.  (oppure: non ho visto mai qualcuno giocare meglio di lui)
> 
> Grazie.



Bravissimo Pedro!


----------



## zone noire

otherwise said:


> "questo è il migliore vino che ho bevuto"


 
Come ha giustamente fatto notare olaszinho nella maggior parte dei casi il troncamento è facoltativo, quindi andrei molto cauto prima di catalogare come errata una frase come questa che, anche se meno comune rispetto alla forma con _miglior,_ a mio parere resta comunque corretta.


----------



## Necsus

Elisione e troncamento/apocope.


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Come ha giustamente fatto notare olaszinho nella maggior parte dei casi il troncamento è facoltativo, quindi andrei molto cauto prima di catalogare come errata una frase come questa che, anche se meno comune rispetto alla forma con _miglior,_ a mio parere resta comunque corretta.


 
 In accordo con il professor Serianni 

Oops ... Necsus


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti
direste voi "lui è il miglior psicologo" e "il miglior spagnolo che conosco" oppure in queste due frasi usereste "migliorE"?

Grazie!


----------



## Fooler

GabrielH said:


> Ciao a tutti
> direste voi "lui è il miglior psicologo"  e "il miglior spagnolo che conosco"  oppure in queste due frasi usereste "migliorE"?
> 
> Grazie!



Prego. Anche se la tua seconda frase però potrebbe stonare un po' alle mie orecchie non essendoci un contesto preciso.
Attendi miglior lumi


----------



## Olaszinhok

GabrielH said:


> "lui è il miglior psicologo


Sì, per quanto mi riguarda. Non è previsto alcun divieto di troncamento davanti al nesso consonantico _ps_.  Quel che non direi mai è _nessun psicologo, ciascun psicologo, ecc._ ma soltanto _nessuno psicologo, ciascuno psicologo._


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Non è previsto alcun divieto di troncamento davanti al nesso consonantico _ps_.


Direi che non è previsto alcun divieto di troncamento in generale (o almeno non mi viene in mente...)
Il troncamento è per lo più un espediente eufonico facoltativo mentre, ad esempio, _nessun_ / _nessuno_ da te citati
seguono tassativamente la stessa regola dei corrispondenti articoli indeterminativi _un_ / _uno_ a seconda della parola che segue.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> Il troncamento è per lo più un espediente eufonico facoltativo mentre, ad esempio, _nessun_ / _nessuno_ da te citati
> seguono tassativamente la stessa regola dei corrispondenti articoli indeterminativi _un_ / _uno_ a seconda della parola che segue.


Esatto. Il problema è che non è affatto raro sentire o trovare scritto _il/un psicologo._  Si può leggere anche questo:
L'articolo determinativo davanti a "psicologi"


----------



## GabrielH

Olaszinhok said:


> Sì, per quanto mi riguarda. Non è previsto alcun divieto di troncamento davanti al nesso consonantico _ps_.  Quel che non direi mai è _nessun psicologo, ciascun psicologo, ecc._ ma soltanto _nessuno psicologo, ciascuno psicologo._


Ah sì, pure io direi sempre "nessuno psicologo", "ciascuno psicologo". È che mi chiedevo se il troncamento delle parole migliore/peggiore funzionasse proprio come "nessuno" o "bello", ovvero", non subiscono il tronacmento se la parola che segue comincia con "ps, gn, ecc" e quindi dalla vostra risposta mi sembra che non sia per niente così.


Fooler said:


> Prego. Anche se la tua seconda frase però potrebbe stonare un po' alle mie orecchie non essendoci un contesto preciso.
> Attendi miglior lumi


Infatti anche a me stonava un po' quando la scrivevo.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Si può leggere anche questo:
> L'articolo determinativo davanti a "psicologi"


Sono esterrefatto.  
Fino ad oggi avrei giurato che, localismi a parte, la questione riguardasse solo _pneumatico/i_ (fine divagazione ).


----------



## A User

Olaszinhok said:


> Si può leggere anche questo:
> L'articolo determinativo davanti a "psicologi"


Più che alle regole, che sono sempre esistite, bisogna adeguarsi alle mode.
Una tradizione buttata alle ortiche. Questo è in grado di fare Internet.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------

